# Fresh Troxel Seat Resto



## Kscheel (Dec 19, 2013)

I just finished this saddle today. It started out as a very rusty, crusty piece that was in need of help. I sandblasted the metal parts and repainted everything with a couple of coats of satin black. I found a couple of tanned deer skins in my Mom's basement so I decided to experiment and see how a saddle might turn out with some deer leather. The finished product is pictured below. I'm pretty darn happy with it. I've got plenty of leather to do several more saddles too. I may tackle another Troxel saddle this weekend.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Seat*

Nice looks great


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 20, 2013)

What is the trick stretching the leather and not getting any ripples or puckering.


----------



## Kscheel (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, the process I use starts with some good spray adhesive that stays tacky for several minutes so that it will hold the material, but also allow you to maneuver and adjust everything. To get rid of puckering you need to add relief cuts in the material, generally in the shape of pie slices. The material also needs to be stretchy and not too thick. The stretch lets you pull the ripples and puckers right out. The adhesive holds the areas you aren't manipulating in place.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info on a great seat!!!!
Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*Sweet!*

You really did a nice job on this seat.


----------



## Kscheel (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks 57spitfire! I've done 4 or 5 seats and its really a fun and rewarding thing to do in my spare time.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*Seat*

Have you ever done a sewn seat? I have a single pan sewn seat in need of a recover.


----------



## Kscheel (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never done a single pan seat before. I don't have the equipment to sew up a cover. Maybe some day...


----------

